
Brazil’s Digital Backlash - tysone
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/12/opinion/brazils-digital-backlash.html
======
matt_wulfeck
My first impression when I read articles like this (and I'm sure many of you
are thinking the same thing) is to come up with a distributed xmpp OTR/pgp
blah blah. But the reality is that the law simply must work.

What kept the government from tapping your phone lines before? It's quite easy
to do, after all. It's respect for the law and consequences for breaking it*

We can spitball distributed messages systems all day but we MUST demand laws
that respect the constitution and accountability of public officials.

*theres also the cost factor, and I believe these distributed encryption systems add considerable cost.

~~~
profeta
you have no clue what you are talking about.

> What kept the government from tapping your phone lines before?

The law. Separation of powers. etc.

Police would need a court order to tap on your phone line. There was a
loophole about phone records (time and numbers called) but that was it.

~~~
matt_wulfeck
That's the same point I'm making! The protection and respect for law and due
process is the only long term solution.

~~~
profeta
the discussion was about a law that gives more power to LEO in one case
(online) than the already stabilished (phones)

